# Zenkhulu - Juice Reviews



## Tockit (13/12/16)

Starting this thread For the Juice reviews of the New kid on the block, ZENKHULU. I got their Mango and Pine Ice yesterday. My initial thoughts. I love the packaging, My colleague asked me as i unwrapped them if i was getting ready for an Acid trip lol. Both Juices are 3mg and i assume its a vg/pg 70/30 ratio. Did not see any info on their site as to what the ratio is. First up
*
Device Used*
Hohm Slice in wattage mode at 60w
Phenotyple L with a Dual 7 wrap spaced 26g Ni80, 0.49Ohms

*MANGO*
One of the best Mango juices i have tasted so far, Actually it is thee Best Commercial Mango juice i have tasted. Jam packed with flavour with Mango for days. the Vape is light and smooth and the Mango flavour is bold but not overbearing, Well for the 3 top ups i went through now. Will spend more time with it and see if this will make a lovely ADV.

*PINE ICE*
@Silver i think you going to like this as one you get a nice Strong Ice hit on the inhale, Abit too strong for my liking. The Pine is more of a Pinacolada than a pineapple. I will need some more time with this one. I am inclined to say they used Garden mint for that ice effect as i got a slight bitter after taste, same you get from chewing on mint leaves. Same as the Mango the vape is smooth and light.

Thats me for now and i will spend some more time with these juices.

Would i buy these juices again if they fell off the table and the bottle broke and it all spilled out?
Ill definately put in an order for the Mango. The Jury is still out on the Pine Ice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Genosmate (19/12/16)

I ordered all 3 of the launch juices.So far the only one I've tried is Pine Ice.

Minikin
Serpent Mini
24g Nichrome,0.58 ohm.

I agree 100% with @Tockit on the packaging,taste and flavour.
Where our opinions differ is that after the initial shock or maybe it should be surprise of the Ice,I really like the juice.Given my ADV preference is a strong menthol its maybe understandable.

I don't often re order juices apart from menthols because I only vape alternatives in the evenings and like to sample different ones,this one I would re order and Im looking forward to trying the other 2.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/12/16)

Thanks for starting the thread and sharing your views @Tockit 
With your and @Genosmate 's comments I am looking forward go this Pine Ice
Strong menthol? Bring it on. Hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit (19/12/16)

@Genosmate, that's it yes that ice surprised me. I do find that the ice hits harder in the RDA. In the RTA it's not as strong. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (19/12/16)

Thanks guys!

I'm getting more and more tempted to give these juices a try!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (22/12/16)

I tried the Mint Ice today!

CC mod
RM2
24g Nichrome,and Ceramic Wick,0.49 ohms.

Its another great juice for my palate/taste.It has a nice icy blast and the mint is not overpowering but its there.
I like it so much I just ordered 5 more bottles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

Thanks for sharing your views and your follow up action @Genosmate 
Re-ordering straight away signals something very good!


----------



## Schnappie (22/12/16)

Genosmate said:


> I ordered all 3 of the launch juices.So far the only one I've tried is Pine Ice.
> 
> Minikin
> Serpent Mini
> ...


I also reckon the fact that this is a fruity menthol it will shine in the serpent. Should also be great in ceramic tanks


----------

